# New L437



## matrix232 (Feb 15, 2008)

So once more, new firmware. L437 i have not seen anything new yet. 
POST Changes here!


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

broadband setup available now.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, I absolutely can't believe it!! Does anyone remember when we were having the "No Info Available" glitch a year or so ago? Well, guess what? For me, it's back!! Seems like since 347, my EPG is not updating automatically & I'm getting the "No Info Available" notation in the guide. It'll give me maybe 1/2 hour worth of programming data & then "No Info Available" the rest of the way. I'm having to force the update. This is the same issue I was having for so long with that 811 piece of cr?p!
I know it'll do no good to contact Tech Support since they never were able to correct it before or even acknowledge it was an issue.

Ken


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Interesting......


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

khearrean said:


> Well, I absolutely can't believe it!! Does anyone remember when we were having the "No Info Available" glitch a year or so ago? Well, guess what? For me, it's back!! Seems like since 347, my EPG is not updating automatically & I'm getting the "No Info Available" notation in the guide. It'll give me maybe 1/2 hour worth of programming data & then "No Info Available" the rest of the way. I'm having to force the update. This is the same issue I was having for so long with that 811 piece of cr?p!
> I know it'll do no good to contact Tech Support since they never were able to correct it before or even acknowledge it was an issue.
> 
> Ken


I have 347 on my VIP211 and I looked at the EPG for two days ahead and I had no problems.


----------



## msbwo (Nov 5, 2006)

My VIP211 has 347 and I had a problem with the guide not updating. This has happened only once. I unplugged the receiver and plugged it back in to cause the system to reboot and to update the guide.


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

msbwo said:


> My VIP211 has 347 and I had a problem with the guide not updating. This has happened only once. I unplugged the receiver and plugged it back in to cause the system to reboot and to update the guide.


I had the same problem with one of my 211's today.


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

347 fixed an issue where the HDMI signal would be lost unless I reset the VIP211, so I am happy about that


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Recently activated a 222 and it had a message saying a phone line had to be connected. You couldn't get past that screen until it was connected.

Is this new? I have never seen it on my other ViP receivers.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

HDdude24 said:


> I had the same problem with one of my 211's today.


Are you still having this problem? If so, please call this in to Dish as noone else seems to be reporting it &, because of that, they don't believe there's a problem.

Ken


----------

